# Why did I accept...



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

I guess signing the last document for my D has got me thinking about my marriage because it's all I can think about. So, in the hopes of clearing my head so I can sleep I'm going to list all of his poor behaviours that I accepted:

Alcoholism
Getting angry with me for using an extinguisher on a stove fire
Thinking less of me for volunteering
Threatening to stop the marriage if I didn't stop drinking
Giving absolutely no support when I had to move to his country for him to get his papers
Drunk driving
Dangerous driving
Speeding
Ignoring my fear when he drove
Making me lose my friendships
Only doing what he's interested in
His lack of greeting when I returned from a visit to my home while we lived in his country, two weeks apart and he didn't even hug me
Him complaining when I didn't want parts of my body touched ("We're married. I should be able to touch anything.)
Him making me late for my grandma's funeral
Him being mad because I wanted to drive my cousin to the hospital where my uncle was in a coma
Him being so ANGRY that I asked for help with dinner once I started FT work
Him dropping everything and all plans when his friends showed up
His complete lack of ability in making family plans 
His peeing in our bed while in a drunken stupor
His total lack of interest and effort in my interests
His refusal to give me a massage that could have taken away my migraine
His constant anger and negativity
His use of the N word even though I explained how offensive I find that word
His prejudice, even though he's an immigrant
His never listening to my stories
Him fighting with me just as I was leaving for the funeral home to pick out pictures for my sister's funeral
His whining about a bit of sand on the floor 

There's lots more but I feel so much lighter. I'm done with him and I can let this all go.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Let it all out!!!!


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Keep going. When you start wishing you hadn't done this, you will have this list to remind y ou.


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Great advice BFGuru! I will keep checking back and adding to.


----------

